# Jobs in Amsterdam



## vicky1 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi everybody, I am moving to Amsterdam in a few weeks time. I have been working in insurance for 5 years now with experiecnce in personal lines which involves sales and proactively creating business. I also have an undergraduate degree in Geography and a masters in environmental science. Are there many jobs in either of these sectors? I only speak English.


Thanks in advance for your help

Vicky


----------



## vicky1 (Sep 16, 2012)

Brilliant,thanks for your help


----------



## SandraBakker (Oct 4, 2012)

hi vicky, just post your cv on monsterboard or checkout xpat jobs.


----------

